# Conservative website: CAHSR to start construction in 80 years



## beautifulplanet (Nov 14, 2014)

California's High-Speed Rail on Track to Open in 80 Years

November 10, 2014

by Chriss W. Street

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-California/2014/11/10/Cal-High-Speed-Train-on-Track-to-Open-in-80-Years


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 14, 2014)

Typical conservative thinking, complaining about how long it is taking to build the California high speed rail while roadblocks set up by those same conservatives are the reasons for the delay.


----------



## XHRTSP (Nov 15, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> Typical conservative thinking, complaining about how long it is taking to build the California high speed rail while roadblocks set up by those same conservatives are the reasons for the delay.


A wise man once said 'It's not constipation if you're just refusing to poop.'


----------



## Tokkyu40 (Nov 17, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> Typical conservative thinking, complaining about how long it is taking to build the California high speed rail while roadblocks set up by those same conservatives are the reasons for the delay.


Not conservative. Libertarian extremist. Conservatives favor proven technology to solve current challenges.

Did you catch the glories of the Hyperloop vaporware touted in the comments? It's a bit of an ideologue's fantasy playground over there.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 17, 2014)

Difference in Conservaties and T- Partiers: Conservatives know how to read!


----------

